# Security / Bouncing



## RedWaterMan (Dec 19, 2005)

I currently work security at an establishment downtown on the weekends because I need the money. In a recent interview I had to discuss my involvement with incidents and how I handle myself, etc. and obviously I have no way of knowing how they felt about it since I was getting the typical stoic police interviewer reaction (a simple nod) without any other indicators.

Some officers in the past have told me that if I am truly serious about becoming a police officer that I should quit bouncing. However, I can't find any other way to make that money in those time periods that I have available. They say that there is a possibility for legal action against me if things get out of control, and that would basically DQ me from any hiring process.

I have been doing it for over a year and I handle myself well and never over-assert myself physically, nor have I become involved in a fistfight (knock on wood). Anybody else have thoughts on this?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Do you only want guys to respond to this question too? :roll:


----------



## RedWaterMan (Dec 19, 2005)

Haha, but I didn't drop that in this post. I'll start dropping some whoevers and anybodys.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

RedWaterMan said:


> Some officers in the past have told me that if I am truly serious about becoming a police officer that I should quit bouncing. However, I can't find any other way to make that money in those time periods that I have available. They say that there is a possibility for legal action against me if things get out of control, and that would basically DQ me from any hiring process.
> 
> I would agree jumping around sounds like a person who is indecisive! I am not saying you are it just sounds that way. The possibility for legal action confuses me ??????? I am not sure what you mean by that??????:!:


----------



## laxball33 (Mar 23, 2004)

I bounced for 4 years during college and broke up numerous fights and never had a problem. The main reason is that I actually broke up disturbances/fights and didn't incite new ones once I got the guy outside and he was pissed at me. As long as you don't act like the historic "Brothers Security" (a company that was notorious for hiring thugs who start more fights than they break up and think that a group of bouncers can beat someone to a pulp out in a back alley and not get in trouble) you will always run the risk of someone not liking the way you handled them but you should generally be able to stay under the radar. Are you safer not to do the job? Of course, but if you need money, you need money. We've all been there before, just be careful and don't lose your cool.


----------



## cchc28 (Dec 17, 2005)

I gotta agree.... Time to stop bouncing. I did it 8 yrs or so.... and was told,, straight out, at my 1st interview to "avoid that whole scene". Meeing... avoid clubs, bars.. anyplace that could put your clean (i assume) record at risk.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

laxball33 said:


> As long as you don't act like the historic "Brothers Security" (a company that was notorious for hiring thugs who start more fights than they break up and think that a group of bouncers can beat someone to a pulp out in a back alley and not get in trouble)


 The old Maple Alley?


----------



## laxball33 (Mar 23, 2004)

I don't remember them at Maple Alley, but I do remember them at Bogarts, and Guido O'Sheas to name a few. They are still around I guess, but I don't hear of the problems like before. I think it was just the people they employed before. I saw a couple of the guys I remember from before working security at the Brockton Fair this year, but I don't know who they were working for. If they were at the Old Maple Alley's it was before my time, that place has been closed for a while now.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

They had the Deebo types there. Who remembers Eldios?


----------



## laxball33 (Mar 23, 2004)

I remember Eldios, right where the Walgreen's is now. Again before my time I think I was like 10 when they closed. Yup, they always seemed like they hired only guys that were 6'4 250 all muscle with tats all over and a raging attitude to boot. Not exactly the types you want when everyone has had a few.


----------



## JGH_7223 (Jan 11, 2005)

laxball33 said:


> I bounced for 4 years during college and broke up numerous fights and never had a problem. The main reason is that I actually broke up disturbances/fights and didn't incite new ones once I got the guy outside and he was pissed at me. As long as you don't act like the historic "Brothers Security" (a company that was notorious for hiring thugs who start more fights than they break up and think that a group of bouncers can beat someone to a pulp out in a back alley and not get in trouble) you will always run the risk of someone not liking the way you handled them but you should generally be able to stay under the radar. Are you safer not to do the job? Of course, but if you need money, you need money. We've all been there before, just be careful and don't lose your cool.


Brothers Security. I once worked for a company and we were going to go on strike about 12 years ago. The company hired Brothers to "watch" over the buildings. Right, the company hired them to intimidate us and all they did was lay around, eat and fart. We worked it out and never went on strike but I still remember those burly biker dudes.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

One thing is for certain, you articulate yourself well. Your post was well worded and concise. I have encountered college bar security/bouncer types while working downtown who could not speak a single sentence. They _sounded_ like a bouncer- I'm sure you know the ones. I would agree, get out of that arena of work soon. It is not great work, but security at a major hotel or department store has the potential for a more "reputable" classification on a resume. Good Luck.


----------



## RedWaterMan (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks all for the input, I think that laxball33 truly captured my situation:
"The main reason is that I actually broke up disturbances/fights and didn't incite new ones once I got the guy outside and he was pissed at me. . . Are you safer not to do the job? Of course, but if you need money, you need money. We've all been there before, just be careful and don't lose your cool."

However, I will try to keep my eyes peeled for a better opportunity (hopefully policework).


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2006)

Dude look into working Quincy Medical center as a Security Officer/ well paid job, need people, and well team of proffesionals work there. It also helps you out a great deal.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 7, 2006)

I can only advise against being a bouncer if you are seriously trying to become a full time cop. As previously stated, there is a good possibility that you may find some legal action brought against you. Civil liabilities aside, it would take but one patron to press charges, and one liberal jury to convict you. Criminal charges pending, or a conviction is the death knell of any applicant.


If you really, truly want on the best job in the world, I suggest you refrain from any situations which could lead to your disqualification. Working as a bouncer would be near the top of any such list.

Believe me, were you to continue bouncing and lost a potential job as a cop somewhere because of a bouncer related leagl issue, you would wish for the rest of your life that you had chosen differently.

This is a 30 year career, with all the benefits, contract raises and details that go with it. You don't want to jeopardize your chances at this kind of life for a bouncing job, and bouncer job wages.


----------



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (May 31, 2004)

RedWaterMan said:


> I currently work security at an establishment downtown on the weekends because I need the money. In a recent interview I had to discuss my involvement with incidents and how I handle myself, etc. and obviously I have no way of knowing how they felt about it since I was getting the typical stoic police interviewer reaction (a simple nod) without any other indicators.
> 
> Some officers in the past have told me that if I am truly serious about becoming a police officer that I should quit bouncing. However, I can't find any other way to make that money in those time periods that I have available. They say that there is a possibility for legal action against me if things get out of control, and that would basically DQ me from any hiring process.
> 
> I have been doing it for over a year and I handle myself well and never over-assert myself physically, nor have I become involved in a fistfight (knock on wood). Anybody else have thoughts on this?


Join the Marines, Do four years in the infantry, a tour or two (or three) to Iraq or Afghanistan.Then when you get out you'll have vet status and something honorable to put on your resume.Then start applying to police departments.Stay away from bouncing,security, and corrections if you can.Hope this helps.

Semper Fi,


----------



## speccop (Nov 21, 2005)

SGT_GRUNT_USMC said:


> Join the Marines, Do four years in the infantry, a tour or two (or three) to Iraq or Afghanistan.Then when you get out you'll have vet status and something honorable to put on your resume.Then start applying to police departments.Stay away from bouncing,security, and corrections if you can.Hope this helps.
> 
> Semper Fi,


I second that...too much risk of getting jammed up. Vet status would be a huge plus. And if you don't have it, get a college degree (even if its at least an associates) & EMT cert too.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

No offense, but I did 6 years as an infantry medic (89-95) am an emt and haven't gotten anywhere close to getting a job on a pd. I also have 2 years crim. justice and the R/I academy under my belt. Just my :2c: .


----------



## speccop (Nov 21, 2005)

ladderman508 said:


> No offense, but I did 6 years as an infantry medic (89-95) am an emt and haven't gotten anywhere close to getting a job on a pd. I also have 2 years crim. justice and the R/I academy under my belt. Just my :2c: .


Damn, what chief's cheerios did you piss in?? J/K. And I was only offering bits of advise...specifically what certain chiefs of police and CJ professors I know happened to suggest to me. By no means am I trying to tell anyone the particular steps to take to become a LEO in MA...just making suggestions.


----------



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (May 31, 2004)

ladderman508 said:


> No offense, but I did 6 years as an infantry medic (89-95) am an emt and haven't gotten anywhere close to getting a job on a pd. I also have 2 years crim. justice and the R/I academy under my belt. Just my :2c: .


What department's did you apply to?You may have to go out of state to get hired if you really want to be a Police Officer.All the big department's around the country are hiring.
LVMPD,LAPD,LASO,NYPD,Dallas PD,Denver PD,etc.Police Departments in the South and the Southwest are hiring big time due to the population growth.PD's in New England are generally only hiring enough officers to cover normal attrition due to the population growth being stable in NE.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

SGT_GRUNT_USMC said:


> What department's did you apply to?You may have to go out of state to get hired if you really want to be a Police Officer.All the big department's around the country are hiring.
> LVMPD,LAPD,LASO,NYPD,Dallas PD,Denver PD,etc.Police Departments in the South and the Southwest are hiring big time due to the population growth.PD's in New England are generally only hiring enough officers to cover normal attrition due to the population growth being stable in NE.


Well, one strike against me is I live in a very small town in central ma., so residency preference alone kills most of my chances. I have only applied locally to depts, and am currently only looking at a reserve officer slot for now. I just didnt want the original poster to think that a military background is a sure way into a law enforcement career. It definitely helps by all means, but it does not make you a shoe in. I have considered moving out of state, but I have a pretty well paying job now, just no job satisfaction.


----------

